# Mazda rims fit?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

My neighbour went out to Pick a Part yesterday and I asked him to look out for four rims for my near new 235 75R/15 Uniroyal Laredo tires I had purchased recently on Ford rims.

He came back with two Pathfinder rims and two Mazda 2200 rims. 

Are they interchangeble?

Also, the are 8 3/16-inches across outside edge to outside edge.

Is that the right width for the 235 75 R/15 tires?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

old school madza will fit, not the recent 5 bolt pattern Mazda's thier actually Ford Rangers. 4x4 toyotas, isuzu, mitsubishi, 4x4 chevy they will all fit....


----------



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just jacked up the truck and tried them. Fit like a glove.

I'm pretty sure they'll take the tires just fine too.


----------

